# Went to the range for the first time today!



## IntegraGSR (Nov 6, 2007)

I was nearly giddy on the drive home! I just got my G17 on Friday, and put around 200 rounds through it today. I definately need to practice, but I think I did well for someone who's never fired a handgun before. I could manage to get a 17 round mag entirely in the silhouette's head at 25 feet. I went with a friend who's got a G31 and a Walther P99, I fired both, and liked them, although the G31's ammo (357SIG) is quite expensive. I think he dropped about $60 on 2 50 count boxes! Anywho, I love the Glock, and I've got a new addictive hobby!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good to hear. Now you can join the rest of us addicts. I just got a G-19 today off my daughter and it's a accurate little fellow. Good luck with yours.:smt023


----------



## mp4094 (Feb 3, 2008)

Well done. I know you will not be disappointed. I started with the Glock 19. Now I have a 17, 34 and I'm going to the gun store tomorrow to pick up a used 26. I always find ways of convincing myself to buy more Glocks.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, and the addiction. My dug of choice is of the XD variety... I'm glad, they make far more Glocks than XDs... Well... a few more.

Enjoy!
JeffWard


----------



## IntegraGSR (Nov 6, 2007)

I went and ran another 100 rounds through it today after work. I'm really liking this pistol. My shooting still sucks, but I'm getting more consistant at least. I just wish practice didn't come with a $15 price tag on 50 rounds... I gotta find a cheaper ammo source!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

IntegraGSR said:


> I just wish practice didn't come with a $15 price tag on 50 rounds... I gotta find a cheaper ammo source!


Go to Wal-Mart.


----------



## IntegraGSR (Nov 6, 2007)

They've had empty shelves for the 9mm section the last two times I've been there, and nobody can be found to find out if they had more in back... Plus, they're the same price as Bass Pro Shops, and even they've went up. Something like $12 for 50 Winchester 115g target FMJ's.


----------



## IAWAPP (Mar 26, 2008)

Was in Wal-Mart Mon. $18.42 - 100 rds 9mm 115 gr Winchester white box FMJ. 
I can shoot 200 rds, plus range fee, for about $50.00.
If I can find cheaper, I'll let everyone know.

The only way I know how to REALLY lower shooting costs is to buy 
bulk ammo on the net; and join a range/gun club. Big savings but
a sizable upfront commitment.
I, for one can't afford that option at this time.

_Would be nice to shoot as much as I want, anytime I want._


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I went to Walmart today and yes $18.42 for 100 Winchester 9mm 115gr, that's the cheapest ammo but definitely not the cleanest ammo, I think I'm going to back to buying online, just waiting for Ammoman to re-up on some Speer ammo


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

This is my next purchase....

http://www.the-armory.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/product1266.html

I have used tons of the wolf in my .45 and when I had my .40...It may be a little dirty (residue) but not every box I shot was that way...In my .40 and .45 it was about as accurate as the other practice ammo I shot...

This comes out to $7.50 a box plus shipping...Not sure what shipping is on 1,000 rounds...if I order I will let you know...I shot 200 rounds of ammo yesterday (the walmart stuff)

Willy


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Willy D said:


> This is my next purchase....
> 
> http://www.the-armory.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/product1266.html
> 
> ...


I'd buy a box and try it before I bought a bunch. Your "lead slinger" might not like the stuff and refuse to eat it! Personally I won't use steel cased ammo in my guns.


----------



## IntegraGSR (Nov 6, 2007)

I checked back at Wally World today, and picked up 2 100 boxes of WWB for $18something each. And I actually found someone to open the case for me! 

I've got about 650 rounds through the G17 now, and have only had mishaps the last time. Two light strikes out of 200 rounds. I've had the slide apart previously, and I didn't lube it or anything(EDIT: the striker, I mean. I did lube the slide rails). In fact, I cleaned it dry pretty thoroughly beforehand. I dunno...? I cleaned it again afterwards, and even took apart the sriker and cleaned and dried it thoroughly. I'll see if it happens again the next time I go.


----------

